# JBuilderX unter Linux



## icy_wiener (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

 ich hab folgendes Problem:
 Wenn ich im Jbuilder ein Programm schreibe und es ausführen möchte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/bin/java -classpath "/home/maverick/jbproject/Java-Buch/classes:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/demo/jfc/Java2D/Java2Demo.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/Java2Demo.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/ext/ldapsec.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/jce.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/im/indicim.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/im/thaiim.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/charsets.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/plugin.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/lib/rt.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/jre/javaws/javaws.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/lib/dt.jar:
/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/lib/htmlconverter.jar:/usr/local/share/JbuilderX/jdk1.4/lib/tools.jar" 
java
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java"

 Kann damit leider nix anfangen. Hab zwar schon gegoogelt, find aber nur Lösungsvorschlage für Windows. Da ist häufig vom setzen eines CLASSPATH die Rede, aber das wird ja schon beim Aufruf des Compillers erledigt.
 Fehler im Programm können es nicht sein, wenn ich den Quelltext in Kate oder mit Eclipse ausführe, geht alles gut.

Kann es evtl. an einer falschen Laufzeit-Konfiguration liegen? Ich weiß nämlich beim besten Willen nicht, wie ich die richtig konfiguriere. 

 Grüße icy_wiener

Anbei der Quelltext der Klasse:

```
package java;

public class HelloWorld {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
   System.out.println("Hello, world!");
  }

}
```


----------



## Pulvertoastman (19. Mai 2004)

Merkwürdig, dass das Ganze mit Eclipse funktioniert.

Du verwendest den Packagenamen java. Das solltest du besser nicht tun, denn da tummeln sich die Klassen des JRE und da haben deine Klassen absolut nichts verloren.

Probiere mal einen anderen package-Namen.

Achte auch darauf, dass ich deine Klasse im richtigen Unterverzeichnis unterhalb von src befindet. Für das package hello also z.B. src/hello/HelloWorld.java


----------



## icy_wiener (22. Mai 2004)

... hab den Fehler gefunden.
Lag an der Laufzeitkonfiguration.


----------

